# How safe are the brushes at DIY car washes?



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> If you are just looking to avoid carwashes altogether, just wipe it down with a good detailer and microfiber cloths.
> 
> I use Griot's but most any are good. I can keep the car very clean and shiny just by detailing. About once a month I'll do a water wash with the two- bucket method.


I don't like the idea of wiping dirt and dust into my paint like that with just a quick detailer.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

It doesn't wipe dirt into your paint. I'd much prefer a detailing that I do myself over any coin carwash.


----------



## truckpilot545 (Nov 12, 2013)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> It doesn't wipe dirt into your paint. I'd much prefer a detailing that I do myself over any coin carwash.


I agree 100% although the coin is good just for the pressure washer nozzle and water only. No brush or anything else.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> It doesn't wipe dirt into your paint. I'd much prefer a detailing that I do myself over any coin carwash.


How many microfiber towels do you use? If you're just washing it with detailer and a towel, once you wipe with one part of the towel, you're wiping that dirt across any other sections. At a coin car wash, I spray with soap, water, and drive off. I don't make contact with the paint with anything but water.

Edit - I should point out, for me I only go to these places in the winter if I can't do a proper wash.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

frank325 said:


> How many microfiber towels do you use? If you're just washing it with detailer and a towel, once you wipe with one part of the towel, you're wiping that dirt across any other sections. At a coin car wash, I spray with soap, water, and drive off. I don't make contact with the paint with anything but water.
> 
> Edit - I should point out, for me I only go to these places in the winter if I can't do a proper wash.


What you should be looking into is Optimum No Rinse. It is better than most quick detailers and you can make it up by the gallon. It is also a great lubricant for a clay bar or nanoskin.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

CGP said:


> What you should be looking into is Optimum No Rinse. It is better than most quick detailers and you can make it up by the gallon. It is also a great lubricant for a clay bar or nanoskin.


I have ONR, and I've used it a few times in the winter. But I still prefer to avoid those kinds of washes. They don't feel as safe to me. If i have to make contact with the paint, I prefer a proper 2 bucket car wash. If I can't do that, I'll swing by and spray it down at the booth.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

frank325 said:


> I have ONR, and I've used it a few times in the winter. But I still prefer to avoid those kinds of washes. They don't feel as safe to me. If i have to make contact with the paint, I prefer a proper 2 bucket car wash. If I can't do that, I'll swing by and spray it down at the booth.


Completely agree. I use ONR as a lube for my nanoskin.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

Guess I don't understand the reticence with respect to rinseless wash products. For me the two bucket method is what I don't trust, not that it didn't stop me from washing my truck that way this as afternoon (it is not garaged and had not been washed in a few weeks).

I am certain I will hit the bimmer with a two bucket wash later in the summer, but not before I buy a second microfiber mitt.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

mcleod52 said:


> Guess I don't understand the reticence with respect to rinseless wash products. For me the two bucket method is what I don't trust, not that it didn't stop me from washing my truck that way this as afternoon (it is not garaged and had not been washed in a few weeks).
> 
> I am certain I will hit the bimmer with a two bucket wash later in the summer, but not before I buy a second microfiber mitt.


You trust a rinseless over the 2 bucket method? How so?


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well first off my cars don't get that dirty, except maybe the truck after a fishing trip, so don't need aggressive or drastic measures to get cleaned. The bimmer is spoiled too so is garaged.

I feel that with GD method of rinseless wash that contaminants are lifted from the car and never reintroduced. With proper towel management you have eight sides per towel and I use 6 or 7 towels per car (more for the SUV and truck). Once a towel is dirty it is put aside and a new towel introduced. I also pre soak each panel with d114 sprayed on, this seems to lift things for the towels.

When using the 2BM I always feel I am bringing dirt back to the car, no matter how much I rack the wash mitt across the grit guard. I had this feeling the whole time I was cleaning the truck yesterday and I even lightly power washed ahead of time. I've thought of getting a foam gun to help prelift the dirt but frankly I have too many cleaning products now.

So maybe my paranoia, but once I saw the GD method used I was sold on it as a process. I've had the bimmer 6 months now and the first wash it had was the 2BM, since then it has been rinseless using Megs d114 with d156 used as a drying agent sometimes.


----------



## QtheGenius (Feb 7, 2012)

You do have to be careful at some of the coin-op washes. Mine have huge signs stating "no wash buckets allowed." That being said, go at off hours, and if there is someone behind you, don't dry off in the bay. Be considerate. But everything in that first video is accurate.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

mcleod52 said:


> Well first off my cars don't get that dirty, except maybe the truck after a fishing trip, so don't need aggressive or drastic measures to get cleaned. The bimmer is spoiled too so is garaged.
> 
> I feel that with GD method of rinseless wash that contaminants are lifted from the car and never reintroduced. With proper towel management you have eight sides per towel and I use 6 or 7 towels per car (more for the SUV and truck). Once a towel is dirty it is put aside and a new towel introduced. I also per soak each panel with d114 sprayed on, this seems to lift things for the towels.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. You're using plenty of towels, so that helps minimize any risk of a rinseless wash.


----------



## MCMLXXXVIII (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a local 24hr coin operated car wash here in Pembroke Pines that I go to and it is posted that they do not allow buckets.

I always wash my car at around 1 or 2 am when the carwash is unattended. I like it better that way anyway. I'm a night owl, it's nice and cool out, I can play whatever podcast or music as loud as I want & I can take my sweet time without having to worry about being considerate to anyone around me.

The tools there are a cars equivalent to Jasons machete & there's NO WAY i would ever let that garbage touch my E92 so I bring my own soap, clay bars, chenille wash glove, microfiber towels, lamb skin & BUCKETS.

I live in a condo so all I need really is a place to wash. The pressure washer is an absolute plus but not a total nesseccity. I just pre rinse my car and fill my bucket with my first set of coins and rinse with the second. The bucket saves me A TON of quarters that would otherwise get eaten up by the carwash.


----------



## surf_ (Jul 11, 2014)

yikes I need to order the grit guard and buy some damn buckets! I just visited the wash again a couple days ago and used the brush again. shame on me


----------



## MCMLXXXVIII (Jun 5, 2015)

surf_ said:


> yikes I need to order the grit guard and buy some damn buckets! I just visited the wash again a couple days ago and used the brush again. shame on me


Noooooo!!

Hard, old, damaged bristles with split ends laden with the grit & grime from the cars of others that may not care as much about what makes it onto their top coat as we do here. Not to mention the dirt, pebbles, oil and break dust it picks up off of the ground because you know that thing spends half the day on the floor.

But you are forgiven for you sins.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

surf_ said:


> yikes I need to order the grit guard and buy some damn buckets! I just visited the wash again a couple days ago and used the brush again. shame on me


At a minimum get two buckets, one grit guard and one nice microfiber (or other non-abrasive) mitt. Otherwise you'll be buying a DA polisher, compound and going down that obsessive track


----------



## surf_ (Jul 11, 2014)

my friend took his car to the diy wash, not the one I go to, but DAMN he has scratches all over the car now. his car is only 6 mo old. hopefully they can be buffed out. I'm not going to use those brushes again. he has a silver car too and it's very noticeable in the sun. glad I haven't had that bad of luck yet! my paint still looks great. but I won't do it anymore, fellow detailers! I've indirectly learned my lesson!


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

surf_ said:


> my friend took his car to the diy wash, not the one I go to, but DAMN he has scratches all over the car now. his car is only 6 mo old. hopefully they can be buffed out. I'm not going to use those brushes again. he has a silver car too and it's very noticeable in the sun. glad I haven't had that bad of luck yet! my paint still looks great. but I won't do it anymore, fellow detailers! I've indirectly learned my lesson!


Good to hear. Unfortunate for your friend but it was a nice way for you to learn


----------

